

Hacker Rank - joshma
https://www.hackerrank.com/

======
fchollet
My score is still 5.0 after two correct answers on first attempt ; according
the instructions shouldn't it be 10.0?

I like your in-browser shell design, but the challenges themselves are boring.
I'd rather keep coding on my projects, it's more fun and rewarding :(

------
frugalfirbolg
Heheh, a quick look at the page source reminds me of a web based testing tool
I saw in high school. The teacher never figured out why we all aced that
course.

